# Building New Gaming PC



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi,

I want to build a gaming PC -not too much expensive- and I searched on the internet for a while. I found these parts.

*Case:* Aerocool GT Advance Black Edition (Click here to check.)

*RAM:* 16 GB Kingston 1600 MHz (Click here to check.) Edit: I can use my current PC's RAM.

*Graphic Card:* ASUS GTX 750 Ti PH GDDR5 128-bit (Click here to check.) (Alternative: Asus GTX760 DirectCU II O.C. GDDR5 2GB 256Bit Nvidia GeForce DX11.1)

*Process:* Intel Core i7 4790 1150 3.6 GHz 8MB Cache (Click here to check.)

*Motherboard:* ASUS H81 Gamer (Click here to check.)

*Power Supply:* Aerocool 750W PCI-e (Alternative: Aerocool VX 600W 39A@12V PFC)

*Driver:* ASUS 16x BW-16 D1 HT (Blu-ray)

*Sound Card:* Creative Audigy Value SE 7.1 PCI (Click here to check.) (Alternative: Xonar DX)

I think, graphic card may be low for this system. Or not. What's your suggestions? I know, to build strong gaming PC is very hard. I guess, I need to reduce some of the hardwares, like RAM, power supply or driver.

I want to play Total War: Rome 2 (and other Total War games), The Elder Scrolls Online, Battlefield 4, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (you know this game is not good without mods on this time)... and more. I have good games to play, but my currently system is not good for that games. I can just play that games with low graphics. It's like torture.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2015)

A buddy of mine has that GTX760 with a 4770k and plays whatever he wants. I'd say go for GTX970 if you want more gaming power.


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

Toothless said:


> A buddy of mine has that GTX760 with a 4770k and plays whatever he wants. I'd say go for GTX970 if you want more gaming power.



Hi, thanks for your answer. Of course, I want to play with more power, but my budget not too high.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2015)

760 non ti or a 260


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2015)

If you can't go for a 970, then at least a 670 which I know there is one for sale here on the forums for cheap.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 3, 2015)

> *Sound Card:* Creative Audigy Value SE 7.1 PCI (Click here to check.) (Alternative: Xonar DX)


I say loose the sound card unless you are an audiophile. Nice to have but today's motherboards have good on board sound
Lose the i7 4790 and get the i5 4670k instead
instead the 750W psu get a 650W
whatever you save on the cpu and psu invest into a better graphics card


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2015)

Drop the Sound Card, get an i5 instead of i7, get a better graphics card.

Bonus points: Get a K cpu, overclock it. Total War will thank you for it.


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2015)

Got to agree with everyone else. Drop the sound card (do that anyway), change CPU--4670k if you're interested in overclocking, or take your pick from any of the non-k i5s if not (if interested in OC, will need to change the board... need Z series board for overclocking... though some manufacturers found a way to do it on the H series boards, I don't see any mention of overclocking on the page for that specific board). You can go with a lesser PSU and save some cash (or a lesser wattage, higher quality one, though I can't say anything about Aerocool one way or the other).

The 750 ti won't be too terrible for gaming (my 660ti didn't let me down in BF4 even on ultra with a much slower Q6600 cpu), but you may want to spring for more. GTX960 should be out soon, may be worth looking into.


----------



## rruff (Jan 3, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I think, graphic card may be low for this system. I want to play Total War: Rome 2 (and other Total War games), The Elder Scrolls Online, Battlefield 4, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (you know this game is not good without mods on this time)... and more. I have good games to play, but my currently system is not good for that games. I can just play that games with low graphics. It's like torture.



If gaming is important, then both video cards are too low end. If you want to prioritize fps/$, then prioritize the GPU. It might even be better to go down to an i3 and spend the difference on a better video card. You can always upgrade to a i5 down the road. I've seen R9 290s dip down to ~$200 and that would be a very solid card. The chart below will give you an idea of relative performance. The R9 290 is more than 50% faster than a GTX 760 and costs ~$50 more.

Where do you live? If the budget is tight at all, I'd suggest not choosing brands and models but rather gather parts by taking a month or so to scan the deals that come up. 

Get a Z97 motherboard if you think you might want to overclock... one with decent onboard sound. 

If you don't already have 16GB of ram, then 8GB is enough.


----------



## KingPing (Jan 3, 2015)

My advice as owner of several sound cards is too not buy any sound card unless it is a high end model (Xonar Esssence STX, STX II, Creative Z, ZxR, the DX is fairly good or it's price) and you have proper high-fi speakers/headphones. Drop the Audigy/DX and buy only 8GB ram and use the money to get a GTX970, thats what i would do.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 3, 2015)

KingPing said:


> My advice as owner of several sound cards is too not buy any sound card unless it is a high end model (Xonar Esssence STX, STX II, Creative Z, ZxR, the DX is fairly good or it's price) and you have proper high-fi speakers/headphones. Drop the Audigy/DX and buy only 8GB ram and use the money to get a GTX970, thats what i would do.





Fourstaff said:


> Drop the Sound Card, get an i5 instead of i7, get a better graphics card.
> Bonus points: Get a K cpu, overclock it. Total War will thank you for it.





Devon68 said:


> I say loose the sound card unless you are an audiophile. Nice to have but today's motherboards have good on board sound
> Lose the i7 4790 and get the i5 4670k instead
> instead the 750W psu get a 650W
> whatever you save on the cpu and psu invest into a better graphics card




agreeing with everyone
ditch the soundcard and get a decent Z97 or H97 mobo with a ALC1150 onboard sound ... dedicated soundcard are kinda non required lately ...
PSU you are over your requirement (look my main rig ... 650w and way more power hungry than what you plan, and even that 650w is over reality in my rig but : safeside for OC headroom  .)
a i5 4690/4670/4690K/4670K is way enough for gaming
ram 8gb is way enough you could also spare money on that for changing the GPU/getting a better mobo

my mainrig is actually a good setup for any games and replace my 290 by a 970 or lower (if you like nvidia) and you still have a good rig, (well 970 and higher will beat it ofc)


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

Toothless said:


> If you can't go for a 970, then at least a 670 which I know there is one for sale here on the forums for cheap.



Hımm. Maybe I can loose my RAM completely, and reduce the power supply to 650. It would give me though partly budget.



Devon68 said:


> I say loose the sound card unless you are an audiophile. Nice to have but today's motherboards have good on board sound
> Lose the i7 4790 and get the i5 4670k instead
> instead the 750W psu get a 650W
> whatever you save on the cpu and psu invest into a better graphics card



I understand. But, why everyone say this; "i5 CPUs are good than i7 CPUs"? I noted your PSU suggest.



Fourstaff said:


> Drop the Sound Card, get an i5 instead of i7, get a better graphics card.
> 
> Bonus points: Get a K cpu, overclock it. Total War will thank you for it.



That's an interesting suggestion. I'll search more information about that. Thanks. 



hat said:


> Got to agree with everyone else. Drop the sound card (do that anyway), change CPU--4670k if you're interested in overclocking, or take your pick from any of the non-k i5s if not (if interested in OC, will need to change the board... need Z series board for overclocking... though some manufacturers found a way to do it on the H series boards, I don't see any mention of overclocking on the page for that specific board). You can go with a lesser PSU and save some cash (or a lesser wattage, higher quality one, though I can't say anything about Aerocool one way or the other).
> 
> The 750 ti won't be too terrible for gaming (my 660ti didn't let me down in BF4 even on ultra with a much slower Q6600 cpu), but you may want to spring for more. GTX960 should be out soon, may be worth looking into.



I can try overclock, I need to research that. But still wonder why i5 more good than i7? I also research the power supply issues. My friends says, "128-bit graphics card can not be purchased at this time." But yes, it's very interesting, why I choose GTX 750 Ti PH with i7 4790. 



rruff said:


> If gaming is important, then both video cards are too low end. If you want to prioritize fps/$, then prioritize the GPU. It might even be better to go down to an i3 and spend the difference on a better video card. You can always upgrade to a i5 down the road. I've seen R9 290s dip down to ~$200 and that would be a very solid card. The chart below will give you an idea of relative performance. The R9 290 is more than 50% faster than a GTX 760 and costs ~$50 more.
> 
> Where do you live? If the budget is tight at all, I'd suggest not choosing brands and models but rather gather parts by taking a month or so to scan the deals that come up.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the chart. I'm living in Turkey by the way. My budget is 980$ and maybe this budget low for PC gaming.  I don't want to try overclocking before the research. First I need to research well overclocking. GTX 970 too expensive in my country, damn!



KingPing said:


> My advice as owner of several sound cards is too not buy any sound card unless it is a high end model (Xonar Esssence STX, STX II, Creative Z, ZxR, the DX is fairly good or it's price) and you have proper high-fi speakers/headphones. Drop the Audigy/DX and buy only 8GB ram and use the money to get a GTX970, thats what i would do.



Yes, everyone's suggest in this direction, I don't to buy sound card. 



GreiverBlade said:


> agreeing with everyone
> ditch the soundcard and get a decent Z97 or H97 mobo with a ALC1150 onboard sound ... dedicated soundcard are kinda non required lately ...
> PSU you are over your requirement (look my main rig ... 650w and way more power hungry than what you plan, and even that 650w is over reality in my rig but : safeside for OC headroom  .)
> a i5 4690/4670/4690K/4670K is way enough for gaming
> ...



Another i5 suggestion. Really I'll buy that i5. 

Well, thanks everyone. You guys, helped me better about the issue. I'll review the system again. 

Bests,


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2015)

i5s have basically the same gaming power as i7s unless the game eats threads. 

It might be best if you saved up more OR got a good deal on a 670 and up.


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

Toothless said:


> i5s have basically the same gaming power as i7s unless the game eats threads.
> 
> It might be best if you saved up more OR got a good deal on a 670 and up.



Okay, than I'll research the i5 CPU and increase my graphic card budget.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 3, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> My budget is 980$ and maybe this budget low for PC gaming.


and my main rig in the System Specs is way under 980$ but i got my case/gpu on second hand all the rest is brand new and carefully selected in many different etailer/retailer

and the 970 is not cheap where i live  even a 290X is cheaper and the 290 come close to a 760/770 now ... (i got my 290 half the price of a regular 290)



Toothless said:


> i5s have basically the same gaming power as i7s unless the game eats threads.


wel let say, just for encoding/WCG computing or heavily multithreaded (and optimized ... which is ... a utopia) game  a i7 is ... almost useful, otherwise the HyperThreading is not really useful, only a handful games need more than 4 threads.

short: a i5 = a cheaper i7 without HyperThreading

so minus the Soundcard, i5 instead of i7 a good H97/Z97 a 650w psu  8gb instead of 16gb ... you should have some $$$ for a real GPU (not that the 750 is a piece of cr... but almost ...  )

also for power consumption

this is a 4670K with a 290X picked the most power hungry gpu for a reason  (and regular component)
*Minimum PSU Wattage:447 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














my system in his current status (4690K Oc+290 + pump setup)
*Minimum PSU Wattage:416 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah, just to add to what everyone else said and maybe clarify:

For a gaming build, there is like zero reason to go with an i7. The i7 should have more L3 cache and a slightly higher stock clock speed (clock speed concerns don't matter if you are buying a K series CPU), but the biggest difference is the i7 has hyperthreading, meaning each core has two threads instead of one, so it will be "seen" as an 8 core CPU. This allows heavily multithreaded applications (think video encoding, professional applications etc) to take fuller advantage of the CPU cores. An i5 does not have hyperthreading so those heavily multithreaded apps won't see the performance an i7 can achieve, but for gaming, i5 and i7 are basically the same. In a limited budget, you will be far better off saving the cash you were spending on an i7 and grabbing an i5 instead and putting that money into a better GPU.

GTX960 is not available yet, it is supposed to launch late this month. I think it would be a very solid video card.

About power supplies... I would recommend this one, if you can find it over there. Since you're already buying a new power supply anyway, the 80 plus platinum certification means that the power supply is very efficient, saving on the electric bills (and less heat generated). At 520w, it will handle any overclock and any single GPU you throw at it. It should be a very solid and reliable power supply. Seasonic generally has a great reputation among PC enthusiasts.


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> and my main rig in the System Specs is way under 980$ but i got my case/gpu on second hand all the rest is brand new and carefully selected in many different etailer/retailer
> 
> and the 970 is not cheap where i live  even a 290X is cheaper and the 290 come close to a 760/770 now ... (i got my 290 half the price of a regular 290)
> 
> ...



I reduced CPU to and removed RAM, also sound card. And tried to pick GTX 970, it's still too expensive. I just choose some parts.

Aerocool GT-R Black Edition 5
INTEL Core i5-4690K LGA 1150 6MB 3.5GHz Quad Core 22nm
MSI Z97 GAMING 5 DDR3 VGA DVI HDMI DP GLAN(Killer) SATA3 USB3.0
Asus GTX970 STRIX OC GDDR5 4GB 256Bit DX12 Nvidia GeForce

This parts total is 1059.43$ more expensive than previously system. I think, the problem is my country. Hell! Very expensive! 



hat said:


> Yeah, just to add to what everyone else said and maybe clarify:
> 
> For a gaming build, there is like zero reason to go with an i7. The i7 should have more L3 cache and a slightly higher stock clock speed (clock speed concerns don't matter if you are buying a K series CPU), but the biggest difference is the i7 has hyperthreading, meaning each core has two threads instead of one, so it will be "seen" as an 8 core CPU. This allows heavily multithreaded applications (think video encoding, professional applications etc) to take fuller advantage of the CPU cores. An i5 does not have hyperthreading so those heavily multithreaded apps won't see the performance an i7 can achieve, but for gaming, i5 and i7 are basically the same. In a limited budget, you will be far better off saving the cash you were spending on an i7 and grabbing an i5 instead and putting that money into a better GPU.
> 
> ...



I think, I can't buy anything.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2015)

Wait for the 960.


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Wait for the 960.



I guess this year will be held for sale 960.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2015)

Totally agree with @Toothless wait for the 960.




hat said:


> About power supplies... I would recommend this one



+1 Good suggestion @hat


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, how about this graphic card?

Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce 3X 3GB DDR5 384 Bit PCI Exspress


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 3, 2015)

> Well, how about this graphic card?
> 
> Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce 3X 3GB DDR5 384 Bit PCI Exspress


That's a good card. 
What is the resolution of your monitor? For 1920x1080 and lower this will be great.


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

My monitor resolution is 1920x1200. Is it not compatible?

Here is the latest build:

*Case*: THERMALTAKE ELEMENT T 700W MidT ATX Black Case – 169$

*PSU*: Seasonic M12II 80+ Plus Bronze 620W (SEA-M12II-620) - 99,00$ / Removed.

*Process*: INTEL Core i5-4690 LGA 1150 6MB 3.5GHz Quad Core 22nm (Haswell) - 239,76$

*Motherboard*: Asus H81-GAMER Intel Socket 1150 1600MHz DDR3 USB3 SATA3 ATX - 115,54$

*Graphic Card*: Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce 3X 3GB DDR5 384 Bit PCI Exspress (GV-R928XOC-3GD) - 279,00$

*HDD*: Toshiba 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB 3,5" SATA III DISK (DT01ACA100) - 59,74$

*Optical Driver*: LG GH24NSB0 24X SATA Black DVD-RW (OEM) - 19,90$


----------



## xfia (Jan 3, 2015)

a 280x could manage but you would be better off with a 290(x) or gtx 970

really depends on the games..  the chart above is relative to a lot of popular demanding games i think

pretty sure skyrim modded can push you over 3gb of vram at 1080p so i would definitely recommend a 4gb gpu


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

xfia said:


> a 280x could manage but you would be better off with a 290(x) or gtx 970
> 
> really depends on the games..  the chart above is relative to a lot of popular demanding games i think
> 
> pretty sure skyrim modded can push you over 3gb of vram at 1080p so i would definitely recommend a 4gb gpu



I see. I'll check for 4GB.


----------



## xfia (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a sapphire tri-x r9 290 4gb in the family gaming rig.. it is nice and stays cool enough to be overclocked to match the performance of a r9 290x in a lot of games


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 3, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> *Motherboard*: Asus H81-GAMER Intel Socket 1150 1600MHz DDR3 USB3 SATA3 ATX - 115,54$


there are some Z97/H97 board who are cheaper than that ... afaik but as you said where you live ... maybe not ... tho i would not go H81 with a haswell cpu (or refresh)


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2015)

You can probably do better on a case than that Tt one- does it come with a psu already? If so, pick a case without the psu included since most "included" psu's are junk.

What are your preferences on a case?


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2015)

I would look for a 780/770 and also why not 760, I have a gigabyte GTX760Oc 2Gb and cannot complain about it, also as a personal opinion I would look for a gigabyte mobo… personally I would stay away from asus…also you can get a used one for less money, 700series still kickass…

thermaltake has  shit loads of cases, there should be more affordable one as the V series or commander series… G42 has a couple of improvements so it may be an option, also some  Tt cases came with a smart power or TR2 PSU bundled...
for example:
Commander MS-1... pretty good for cable managment,
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Chass...02086/Commander_MS_I_with_600W_US_/design.htm

V3 ... small one but cable managment can be perfectly managed,
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Chass...082/V3_Black_Edition_with_600W_US_/design.htm

Regards,


----------



## xfia (Jan 3, 2015)

peche said:


> I would look for a 780/770 and also why not 760, I have a gigabyte GTX760Oc 2Gb and cannot complain about it, also as a personal opinion I would look for a gigabyte mobo… personally I would stay away from asus…also you can get a used one for less money, 700series still kickass…
> 
> thermaltake has  shit loads of cases, there should be more affordable one as the V series or commander series… G42 has a couple of improvements so it may be an option, also some  Tt cases came with a smart power or TR2 PSU bundled...
> for example:
> ...



so just totally disregard the monitor is 1200p and what i said about vram..


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> there are some Z97/H97 board who are cheaper than that ... afaik but as you said where you live ... maybe not ... tho i would not go H81 with a haswell cpu (or refresh)



Hımm. Then I have to change motherboard; I searched these motherboards GIGABYTE Z97-HD3 Intel Z97 Soket 1150 DDR3 3100MHz(O.C) HDMI&DVI and GIGABYTE H97-HD3 Intel H97 Soket 1150 DDR3 1600MHz HDMI&DVI ATX.

By the way, forgive my ignorance, I realized now that graphic card GDDR5, and the motherboards are DDR3. Actually, I want to be sure. This "Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce 3X 3GB DDR5 384 Bit" graphics card, does make problems in the motherboard?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2015)

peche said:


> personally I would stay away from asus


Reasons?


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2015)

@xfia 
dindt see the specs of display… so please ignore my advice about video card,

but about the case advice?
I think you can save money with case and bundled PSU,
Disregard to?


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

peche said:


> @xfia
> dindt see the specs of display… so please ignore my advice about video card,
> 
> but about the case advice?
> ...



Well, how about this one: THERMALTAKE V3 600W MidT ATX


----------



## rruff (Jan 3, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Aerocool GT-R Black Edition 5
> INTEL Core i5-4690K LGA 1150 6MB 3.5GHz Quad Core 22nm
> MSI Z97 GAMING 5 DDR3 VGA DVI HDMI DP GLAN(Killer) SATA3 USB3.0
> Asus GTX970 STRIX OC GDDR5 4GB 256Bit DX12 Nvidia GeForce
> ...



Don't know what computer part buying is like in Turkey, but in the US there is the "normal" price that is usually retail or higher, and then there are short term sales occasionally on some items. If you keep your eyes open and look for sales you can save a lot of money. 

The GTX 960 will be out in 3 weeks, but I would not expect much. Rumors are that the ~$200 version will have 2GB of ram and be slower than the 770. They will likely have another (960 Ti) that fills the price and performance gap between there and the 970, but that one will be >$250. There will be no deep discounts on these cards for several months after introduction. 

The sale price on R9 290 is ~$90 cheaper than a 970. It is almost as fast, but also uses a lot more power. And it's AMD. 

If you really prefer Nvidia and can't increase your budget, then get an i3 (like a 4150) and the GTX 970. In the US going from i5K-i3 is ~$100 saved. The i3 will be a little slower but you gain more by putting your budget towards the card. The i3 will be fine for a couple years at least, and then if you wish you could get a current i7 (should be cheaper by then) and drop it in the same motherboard.


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2015)

@Knoxx29  every single Part i got form asus died, defects, parts missing, most of them purchased at newegg,  completely unlucky …

3 motherboards come up with defects, 2 Video cards bricked and 1 completely fried, 

i had a computer at San Diego CA at my uncle house, 

i5 2500k Watercooled, stock, 
Asus z68x deluxe mobo,
8GB ram patriot viper intel logos on it,
Corsair TX650
Nvidia GTX 570 Ggiabyte…
Thermaltake V3 case and TR2RX 750W 80+ PSU

The computer its almost used 3 mouths per year(when I come to my uncle at vacations,)
so ultra light use, not even overclock, build at 2012 the last year I came to visit my uncle, computer does not start I checked rams, cables, PSU, UPS, HDD everything, so I decided  to go to tech store, we checked every single component and guess what?
Mobo died.. unknown reason, we put my 2500k into a asrock ramdom mobo there and it worked, then we put a i7 2700K, 2600K amd 2700 to the same Asus mobo and it didn’t work… same procesorsr were tested in the ramdom asrock mobo,

…so I  don’t even trust a asus sticker, glue may be old then sticker falls…


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

rruff said:


> Don't know what computer part buying is like in Turkey, but in the US there is the "normal" price that is usually retail or higher, and then there are short term sales occasionally on some items. If you keep your eyes open and look for sales you can save a lot of money.
> 
> The GTX 960 will be out in 3 weeks, but I would not expect much. Rumors are that the ~$200 version will have 2GB of ram and be slower than the 770. They will likely have another (960 Ti) that fills the price and performance gap between there and the 970, but that one will be >$250. There will be no deep discounts on these cards for several months after introduction.
> 
> ...



I'm very undecided about it. 

Aerocool GT Advance Black Edition 600W
Intel Core i7 4790 Socket 1150 3.6GHz 8MB Cache 22nm Process - 332,20$
GIGABYTE Z97X-Gaming 3 Intel Z97 Socket 1150 DDR3 3200MHz(O.C) HDMI&DVI Mainboard- 166,77$
Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce 3X 3GB DDR5 384 Bit PCI Exspress Graphic Card (GV-R928XOC-3GD) - 279,00$
Toshiba 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB 3,5" SATA III DISK (DT01ACA100) - 59,74$

It's very difficult to build gaming PC.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2015)

peche said:


> every single Part i got form asus died, defects, parts missing, most of them purchased at newegg, completely unlucky …


Sorry for your bad luck with Asus products, I am a proud owner of many Asus Motherboards and soundcards and  so it will be untill I build my last Machine.


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Well, how about this one: THERMALTAKE V3 600W MidT ATX


Thats the case i have on my old computer at CA, it has a good space, its cool and also bundled with a decent PSU, decent airflow, and balck interior... nice looking !




 

REgards,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> It's very difficult to build gaming PC


No it's not, the Budget make the difference


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 3, 2015)

> It's very difficult to build gaming PC.


Is there a online store you will buy from or local shop?


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry for your bad luck with Asus products, I am a proud owner of many Asus Motherboards and soundcards and  so it will be untill I build my last Machine.



nothing to envy of Asus! im proud owner of gigabyte and Thermaltake products, and have plenty of good opinions about them, so as  you said until my last Rig build !

Regards,


----------



## rruff (Jan 3, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> It's very difficult to build gaming PC.



Yes, but take your time and do plenty of internet research and you will likely find it rewarding. You will get what you really want for a good price.

BTW, I wouldn't build a general computer without a SSD drive for the OS and all applications (including games). 

Is the Blu-ray drive really necessary?


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> No it's not, the Budget make the difference



True story. 



Devon68 said:


> Is there a online store you will buy from or local shop?



I can buy local shop. But also I can shopping from online stores in Turkey.



rruff said:


> Yes, but take your time and do plenty of internet research and you will likely find it rewarding. You will get what you really want for a good price.
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't build a general computer without a SSD drive for the OS and all applications (including games).
> 
> Is the Blu-ray drive really necessary?



No, Blu-ray is not necessary.


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2015)

rruff said:


> BTW, I wouldn't build a general computer without a SSD drive for the OS and all applications (including games).


Don’t know how much diference it would make for games, but starting booting it its as fast as a cheetah on cocaine,
Here it’s an affordable option:
Crucial M4 64GB SSD


 
i have one 64GB's SSD for my OS and work programs.. for games i still use HDD's

Regards,


----------



## xfia (Jan 3, 2015)

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/v36Hbv
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/v36Hbv/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($179.98 @ OutletPC)
Motherboard: ASRock H97 PRO4 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($72.98 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($80.98 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($51.85 @ OutletPC)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card  ($344.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Antec High Current Gamer 520W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($68.99 @ Mac Mall)
Total: $799.77
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-03 11:51 EST-0500

this would be nice if your not planning to sli/crossfire.. for that you need a z motherboard that says it support it at x8x8.. sli and crossfire use a different component so boards will be just one or both. 
ssd wont give you more fps and dont bother with one unless it is 250gb+ or you will fill it up easily..  can always add one for a upgrade 
the wd blue 7200rpm 64mb cache is the best budget hdd 
i5's get the job done gaming 

i know this is not in your country but i wanted to give you a reference


----------



## rruff (Jan 3, 2015)

I've already got >100GB on the SSD, and they do not function well if they are full (best to keep them <75% full). I have a 256GB, so plenty of room.

Games will load faster and if they have to read files from the HD while playing that will be faster, but otherwise no speed increase.


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2015)

i still have like 45GB free on my 64Gb m4 ...


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi again!

Here is the new building. I choose these parts according your suggestions. 

*Case:* THERMALTAKE ELEMENT T 700W MidT ATX Black Case – 169$
*Process:* INTEL Core i7-4790 Socket 1150 8MB 3.6GHz Quad Core 22nm - 332,20$
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 3 Intel Z97 Socket 1150 DDR3 3200MHz - 166,77$
*Graphic Card:* Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce 3X 3GB DDR5 384 Bit PCI Exspress (GV-R928XOC-3GD) - 279,00$
*HDD:* Toshiba 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB 3,5" SATA III DISK (DT01ACA100) - 59,74$
*Optical Driver:* LG GH24NSB0 24X SATA Black DVD-RW (OEM) - 19,90$


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> INTEL Core i7-4790


Where I live the price difference between the 4790 and 4790k is just 10€


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

In my country this difference is 35$. It's looks like, no matter, but I don't want to increase the budget. But, I'll think it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> In my country this difference is 35$. It's looks like, no matter, but I don't want to increase the budget. But, I'll think it.


Don't you have any optical driver lying around? in that way you can save some bucks and get the K version.


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Don't you have any optical driver lying around? in that way you can save some bucks and get the K version



Acutally, I have one LG brand external driver. I can use it via USB. Is that work?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Acutally, I have one LG brand external driver. I can use it via USB. Is that work?


It should work.

I don't want to see you a couple of months later around here posting that you regretted not having bought the K version


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It should work.



Okay then, I removed the driver. 

Now, I calculated it, the system budget is 946,97$

*Case:* THERMALTAKE ELEMENT T 700W MidT ATX Black Case – 169$
*Process:* INTEL Core i7-4790K Socket 1150 8MB 3.6GHz Quad Core 22nm - 332,20$
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 3 Intel Z97 Socket 1150 DDR3 3200MHz - 166,77$
*Graphic Card:* Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce 3X 3GB DDR5 384 Bit PCI Exspress (GV-R928XOC-3GD) - 279,00$

Thanks!


----------



## XSI (Jan 5, 2015)

hey your build is going better, but you still choose i7.
*in 95% of games it will be 0 difference between 4690k vs 4790k*. i think its about 20-30% savings 
also i would take cheaper case.  that should help you to get 290 or 970 (that would give 20% or more performance). also i would wait as many have said for 960 performance numbers.


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

XSI said:


> hey your build is going better, but you still choose i7.
> *in 95% of games it will be 0 difference between 4690k vs 4790k*. i think its about 20-30% savings
> also i would take cheaper case.  that should help you to get 290 or 970 (that would give 20% or more performance). also i would wait as many have said for 960 performance numbers.



Hımm. Let me think about that.

I choosed i7 4790k, because if I try to render for cartograph (fantasy maps), I'll need powerful process. 4690k still help me for that? If will, I can think for that process.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

XSI said:


> between 4690k vs 4790k


I suggested the 4790k because he wanted get the no K version and the difference price it's not that much.

The only part where you're totally right and I agree with you is about the Graphic Card.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 5, 2015)

> *Case:* THERMALTAKE ELEMENT T 700W MidT ATX Black Case – 169$


This is probably a stupid question but is the power supply also thermaltake that comes with the case?


----------



## XSI (Jan 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I suggested the 4790k because he wanted get the no K version and the difference price it's not that much.


hey @Knoxx29  you talked about i7 too, i was talking i5vs i7. i would go for K version anyway.



wolfaust said:


> if I try to render for cartograph (fantasy maps), I'll need powerful process. 4690k still help me for that?


4690k is very powerful processor and if program, application or game does not support or use hyper-threading there will be no difference 4U


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

XSI said:


> hey @Knoxx29 you talked about i7


Now I got the point. 

The i5 Should help him to save around 100 bucks or more.


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but is the power supply also thermaltake that comes with the case?



Yes, which is why I don't buy PSU.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Yes, which is why I don't buy PSU.



the best way to save a few bucks


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> the best way to save a few bucks



Yes, I realized that at last. 

By the way, I don't buy optical driver -according to your suggest- and also RAM and HDD.

I want to ask something about HDD. Can I use, my old HDD with a new PC?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2015)

yes you can use your old hdd

google it


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> yes you can use your old hdd
> 
> google it



Thank you very much.


----------



## 64K (Jan 5, 2015)

If gaming is your main concern then go with a i5 4690 and put the extra money to the video card. Don't skimp on the video card in favor of the CPU if gaming is your main concern.


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

64K said:


> If gaming is your main concern then go with a i5 4690 and put the extra money to the video card. Don't skimp on the video card in favor of the CPU if gaming is your main concern.



I see. Well, is it not good? http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4793#ov


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

64K said:


> If gaming is your main concern then go with a i5 4690 and put the extra money to the video card. Don't skimp on the video card in favor of the CPU if gaming is your main concern.


also dony skimp on your PSU make sure it is at least  80+Bronze Certified, Thermaltake PSU's are excellent units, i have had at least 4 models and all of them were more than i expected, but get a Certified unit, 

Also CPU cooler? are you using stock CPU cooler?

If not, Consider adding to your list Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, it will kick stock cooler ass! and also its the cheapest way around improving cooling performance, for a few bucks...

Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2015)

+1 what peche said.

I bet it gets pretty warm in Istanbul


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, its warm. But I don't believe it will increase the heat in the case. Because this case have 3 big fans. Also you can add another one for left side.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 5, 2015)

64K said:


> If gaming is your main concern then go with a i5 4690 and put the extra money to the video card. Don't skimp on the video card in favor of the CPU if gaming is your main concern.


 
The only thing is, in his opening post he mentions among others, TotalWar games.  Everyone should be aware that they are VERY single-threaded, and speed is the only thing to help deal with the enormous CPU computational backlog.  Thus, a "K" model that he can overclock is the best bet.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2015)

Money spent on a cpu cooler is money well spent i think.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> The only thing is, in his opening post he mentions among others, TotalWar games.  Everyone should be aware that they are VERY single-threaded, and speed is the only thing to help deal with the enormous CPU computational backlog.  Thus, a "K" model that he can overclock is the best bet.




Getting the K version its always better option, ... you can overclock it in the future to get more of the procesor, or not and get a couple of GHZ more ...



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Money spent on a cpu cooler is money well spent i think.


stock coolers are bundled with processor's but they are not even a decent solution... i just hate them,
Get an aftermarket like the Hyper 212 Evo, keep your processor fresh ... play free!


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 5, 2015)

Is the gigabyte r9 280x windforce card going to fit in the case he wants to get I cant find any info. It looks like it might be close or might not fit.


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

peche said:


> Getting the K version its always better option, ... you can overclock it in the future to get more of the procesor, or not and get a couple of GHZ more ...
> 
> 
> stock coolers are bundled with processor's but they are not even a decent solution... i just hate them,
> Get an aftermarket like the Hyper 212 Evo, keep your processor fresh ... play free!



I've already choose INTEL Core i7-4790K. 

About coolers, I got it.



Devon68 said:


> Is the gigabyte r9 280x windforce card going to fit in the case he wants to get I cant find any info. It looks like it might be close or might not fit.



It should be fit.  I'll check it, and if not fit, I will change the case with better one.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Can I use, my old HDD with a new PC?



Sorry for the late reply 

Yes you can use it.


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry for the late reply
> 
> Yes you can use it.



Thanks, no problem.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I've already choose INTEL Core i7-4790K.
> 
> About coolers, I got it.
> 
> It should be fit.  I'll check it, and if not fit, I will change the case with better one.



i have a Thermaltake commander MSII Case, Winforce 3x Cards Fits on my case,
Card dimensions:  L=292mm W=129mm H=43mm for further reference!
i think it would fit... in yours


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

peche said:


> i have a Thermaltake commander MSII Case, Winforce 3x Cards Fits on my case,
> Card dimensions:  L=292mm W=129mm H=43mm for further reference!
> i think it would fit... in yours



Thermaltake dimensions: 480 x 210 x 525 mm 
And the card dimensions: 285mm x 126mm x 38mm

I think, this will be fit.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

also i have made some cuts on my case to customize and improve my cable managment, 
Regards,


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

Commander MS-II looks very cool. It's really Commander.


----------



## rruff (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I choosed i7 4790k, because if I try to render for cartograph (fantasy maps), I'll need powerful process. 4690k still help me for that? If will, I can think for that process.



3D? You need to find out if the rendering software uses the GPU. Most likely it will, and some software favors AMD and some Nvidia. It's also possible that the GPU will matter a lot more than the CPU. 

The i7 adds hyperthreading to the i5... 2x the threads but the same cores. It improves performance in apps that efficiently use >4 cores, but otherwise not.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Commander MS-II looks very cool. It's really Commander.


gotta recongnize that Commander MS-I its better for cable managment, i got mine in a ultra cheap price + 3 120mm blue led fans and 1 80mm blue led letters fan**

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I've already choose INTEL Core i7-4790K.


You have made the right choice

are you buying a PSU?




peche said:


> also dony skimp on your PSU make sure it is at least 80+Bronze Certified,



+1 agree about that.


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

I will buy *Thermaltake Element T 700W Mid-Tower ATX*. It's already have 700W PSU. You can check specifications on *Newegg *site. In the Newegg, it's not have a PSU, but in the Turkish most popular technology seller site *Vatan Computer*, it has 700W PSU.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

well good option for a case, I would purchase a can of black spray too for painting black all the case, for best appearance,  also the airflow or fan setup on it seems to be cool, supporting 200mm fans it’s an excellent  feature by the way

about the PSU, does it include a 700W one in the place you are going to purchase it?

regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I will buy *Thermaltake Element T 700W Mid-Tower ATX*. It's already have 700W PSU. You can check specifications on *Newegg *site. In the Newegg, it's not have a PSU, but in the Turkish most popular technology seller site *Vatan Computer*, it has 700W PSU.



Maybe i  am  blind but I don't see the PSU, and it says out of stock.


----------



## denixius (Jan 5, 2015)

peche said:


> well good option for a case, I would purchase a can of black spray too for painting black all the case, for best appearance,  also the airflow or fan setup on it seems to be cool, supporting 200mm fans it’s an excellent  feature by the way
> 
> about the PSU, does it include a 700W one in the place you are going to purchase it?
> 
> regards,





Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe i  am  blind but I don't see the PSU, and it says out of stock.



Yes, it's out of stocks in Newegg. But I will buy from retail store at Istanbul. And PSU is included: http://i.imgur.com/ZQOPnU6.png


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Yes, it's out of stocks in Newegg. But I will buy from retail store at Istanbul. And PSU is include: http://i.imgur.com/ZQOPnU6.png


Now I saw the PSU 
good deal.

Do you know what PSU is?

Take in consideration what @peche said  (on your PSU make sure it is at least 80+Bronze Certified)


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Of course I know what PSU is. And also it must be 80+ certified. I'll ask that to retailer.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> 80+ certified


Pretty good


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

I guess, there is many 80+ PSUs; Bronze, Gold and Platinum. But I don't know what the Thermaltake's 80+ is.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I guess, there is many 80+ PSUs; Bronze, Gold and Platinum


That's righ,
I have an Enermax Platimax 80+ Platinum.

I don't know what is the difference between a normal 80+ Platinum and the 80+ Platinum OC version


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 6, 2015)

> Do you know what PSU is?



The 700w psu that comes with the thermaltake case.
This is all I could find out about it

Power Supply
700 Watts
Power Supply: Model: W0356 / W0355
Type: Intel ATX 12V 2.3 & EPS 12V 2.91
Dimensions: 150mm x 84mm x 140mm
active PFC
700W: 10A @ 115Vac, 5A @ 230Vac
Cooling System: 1 Piece fan R. 2000 ± 10%.
Efficiency 70% (min.) At normal AC input voltage and frequency
MTBF 100,000 hrs minimum
At least 70% efficiency with Normal Current and Voltage
Safety Certifications: UL, TUV, CE, FCC, BSMI, GOST
Cables: 1 Number 20 + 4 - pin, 1 Piece ATX 12V 4 + 4 - pin, 1 PCI-E 6-pin, 1 PCI-E 6 + 2 -p's, 5 Piece SATA, 6 Piece Molex, 1 Total FDD
High Current, High-voltage and short circuit protection.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

Here:

http://www.arrowcomputers.com.au/products-page/power-supply-unit/thermaltake-litepower-700w-psu/

Thermaltake Litepower 700W

I don't find where it says if it's bronze, Gold or whatever it is.


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> The 700w psu that comes with the thermaltake case.
> This is all I could find out about it
> 
> Power Supply
> ...



Yes, I have already research that specifications. I'm still thinking on it. What's your suggest guys?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Yes, I have already research that specifications. I'm still thinking on it. What's your suggest guys?


I don't know that PSU and I can't tell you if it's good or not, but if I was you I would prefer minimum a 80+ Bronze.

While reading on internet I've found this:

Thermaltake has never been known for quality PSU's. are they so bad they don't merit a review? lol


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

You guys scared me about PC cases.  I'll found another one.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> You guys scared me about PC cases.  I'll found another one.


How much is your budget for the case?


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> How much is your budget for the case?



I guess, 150$ but if we push it maybe 200$


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I guess, 150$ but if we push it maybe 200$


I dont know your preferences about the case but with that money I could get a Haf 932 advanced plus power supply.

Note: it's a Big Tower.






Power Supply: Seasonic/Enermax/Corsair.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 6, 2015)

A cooler master haf 912 is also a cool case and supports 200mm fans which are pretty quiet.
Maybe something like this:
http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/cors...w-midt-atx-siyah-kasa.html?srt=UP#genel-bakis
It has an 750w corsair CX 80+ bronze power supply


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont know your preferences about the case but with that money I could get a Haf 932 advanced plus power supply.
> 
> Note: it's a Big Tower.
> 
> ...



I can't find this case in my country shops. 

But this is cool I guess, as Devon68's says; COOLER MASTER HAF 922 XM MidT ATX. What you think?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I can't find this case in my country shops.
> 
> But this is cool I guess, as Devon68's says; COOLER MASTER HAF 922 XM MidT ATX. What you think?


He said 912  
Btw the 912 and 922 both are also good cases.
I owned the 912/922/932 advanced, the 912 I gave it away, I still have the 922 that house my server and the 932 advanced that house my main Machine.


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> He said 912
> Btw the 912 and 922 both are also good cases.
> I owned the 912/922/932 advanced, the 912 I gave it away, I still have the 922 that house my server and the 932 advanced that house my main Machine.



No not, I mean, I can't find 912. What you think about 922? This is good for my system?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> No not, I mean, I can't find 912. What you think about 922? This is good for my system?


The 922 is a kick ass case the same thing the 932 advanced, and the price is almost the same, around 10$/15$ difference.


----------



## peche (Jan 6, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> The 700w psu that comes with the thermaltake case.
> This is all I could find out about it
> Power Supply
> 700 Watts
> ...



There you go:
Power Supply Model: W035
Thermaltake Lite Power 600W



Power Supply Model: W035:
Thermaltake Lite Power 700W




Take a look to the product by the way!
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00001877




Knoxx29 said:


> I don't know that PSU and I can't tell you if it's good or not, but if I was you I would prefer minimum a 80+ Bronze.
> While reading on internet I've found this:
> Thermaltake has never been known for quality PSU's. are they so bad they don't merit a review? lol



Thats funny,
i have been using thermaltake since i started to make computer builds and i can tell you a couple of things,
Their PSU's compared to another brand are a little bit overpriced, but they are pretty strong, also they have worked better for me compared to Corsair units and Coolermaster, most of their units are made by CWT thechnology, http://www.cwt.com.tw/,
litepower are good units, so dont be afraid, your computer wont explode using it!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

peche said:


> litepower are good units, so dont be afraid, your computer wont explode using it!


With all respect but I wouldn't get that Power Supply, it's not even a 80+ Bronze.



peche said:


> also they have worked better for me



There's something I learned from @EarthDog 



EarthDog said:


> Just because a PSU is working in your PC doesn't mean its of high quality either. It just means it works.


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

I think this one is good: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-400r-mid-tower-case

Sizes are good for Gigabyte R9 280X.

Also it's PSU 80+ 750W. http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/cors...plus-750w-midt-atx-siyah-kasa.html#ozellikler


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I think this one is good: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-400r-mid-tower-case
> 
> Sizes are good for Gigabyte R9 280X.
> 
> Also it's PSU 80+ 750W. http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/cors...plus-750w-midt-atx-siyah-kasa.html#ozellikler



It's Case + PSU included, price?
I like that Case


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, PSU included and the price is 201 dollars.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Yes, PSU included and the price is 201 dollars.


Then That's the one.


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Okay then. I've already ordered it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Okay then. I've already ordered it.


You did the right choice 

Well now I think you're done.


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish the system will work good with Total War: Rome II,  Skyrim (ENB series included), The Elder Scrolls Online, Battlefield 3-4 and others.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I wish the system will work good with Total War: Rome II,  Skyrim (ENB series included), The Elder Scrolls Online, Battlefield 3-4 and others.


mine does... so i bet yours will still do fine


----------



## peche (Jan 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> With all respect but I wouldn't get that Power Supply, it's not even a 80+ Bronze.
> There's something I learned from @EarthDog



i totally respect your opinion, i trust what have never disappointed  me,



wolfaust said:


> Okay then. I've already ordered it.


Excellent... as Knoxx said, i think you are done, i hope you get thousands of good times with your build, 

Regards,


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you very much for all kind helps friends.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Thank you very much for all kind helps friends.


As always said, You're welcome and that's why we are here, to help each other 



wolfaust said:


> I wish the system will work good


 are you kidding me, it will rocks.

Btw have fun with your new Rig.


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> As always said, You're welcome and that's why we are here, to help each other
> 
> are you kidding me, it will rocks.
> 
> Btw have fun with your new Rig.



Thanks! No, really I'm not kidding. 

I'll send a PC's photo in this thread, when I take delivery.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I'll send a PC's photo in this thread, when I take delivery.


You better do.


----------



## peche (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Thanks! No, really I'm not kidding.
> 
> I'll send a PC's photo in this thread, when I take delivery.


the best times on a computer are when your are taking your parts out to the box, like a little child with a puzzle!
Enjoy it !


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

True story.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 6, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> ll send a PC's photo in this thread, when I take delivery.


no.

in THAT THREAD!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1072#post-3217470


----------



## denixius (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow! Well, okay.


----------



## denixius (Feb 22, 2017)

Greetings,

Same me, same questions... 

I want to change my motherboard, CPU, and RAMs. So I listed these products but not sure. And as I asked for the first time when I build my gaming PC, I kindly request help again. I searched articles, videos about these products and loved them actually. I'm now using MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8GB. I want good performance and for 1 year I save money to replace the parts to good ones.  So here it is, these are the products that I found. I also listed my current build.

The parts that I want to buy:

Motherboard: MSI B250 GAMING M3 Intel B250 (product page link)
CPU: Intel Core i7 7700K (product page link)
RAM: Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz C16 Memory Kit - Black (product page link)

I guess it will work good with MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8GB. Right?  Because I'm confused with the differences between chipsets. For example; Intel B250 and Z270. These last codes. What they are means? Something like this I think: LGA 1151 (link) But I hope, the parts that I listed are compatible with each other? 

My current build:

Motherboard: GA-Z97M-D3H
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz, 3600 MHz

Thanks!


----------



## peche (Feb 22, 2017)

wolfaust said:


> Greetings,
> The parts that I want to buy:
> 
> Motherboard: MSI B250 GAMING M3 Intel B250 (product page link)
> ...


wortless upgrade, your Devils Canyon chip still pretty capable, no real improve, upgrade or boost there.... 
the listed rig on specs its pretty solid, i;; upgrade cooling, PSU or case, processor its not weak there, i;; say to wait to see amd's product line up and some benches but i trust nothing from amd, expect nothing... care nothing... so i cannot advise any crap related to them, so better stay with that amazing rig you have unless you get processor for free...



Regards,


----------



## denixius (Feb 22, 2017)

peche said:


> wortless upgrade, your Devils Canyon chip still pretty capable, no real improve, upgrade or boost there....
> the listed rig on specs its pretty solid, i;; upgrade cooling, PSU or case, processor its not weak there, i;; say to wait to see amd's product line up and some benches but i trust nothing from amd, expect nothing... care nothing... so i cannot advise any crap related to them, so better stay with that amazing rig you have unless you get processor for free...
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying that just RAM.  Because it's 10 GB. I don't want to use AMD actually. It's price looks good but I'm reading articles about Intel vs AMD and they are saying Intel is good for performance.


----------



## peche (Feb 22, 2017)

wolfaust said:


> So you're saying that just RAM.  Because it's 10 GB. I don't want to use AMD actually. It's price looks good but I'm reading articles about Intel vs AMD and they are saying Intel is good for performance.


at  this moment you have a quite interesting rig, Z97 + 4790 + 8GB Ram DDR3 + GTX 1080, so what else moar you need? custom water cooling and 16 GB DDR3 Ram will be an epic win, 

give some time to new amd craps and also to see what intel brings to the party, new unlocked i7 its almost at the corner, also the diference from your DDR3 speeds and experience compared over DDR4 ins't that itchy to upgrade yet, so sit back an enjoy the true story behind AMD products, performance and all the up coming benches and tests!

Regards,


----------



## Vario (Feb 22, 2017)

I bet if you blind tested your current CPU, Mobo, Ram against a new intel setup, you wouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## denixius (Feb 22, 2017)

Vario said:


> I bet if you blind tested your current CPU, Mobo, Ram against a new intel setup, you wouldn't notice a difference.



I will look for it again then. I'm not sure, is it not different at all? Must be...


----------



## peche (Feb 22, 2017)

wolfaust said:


> I will look for it again then. I'm not sure, is it not different at all? Must be...


no difference... trust us, also a better screen / display will be better upgrade, 144ghz ! 
or better cooling!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2017)

peche said:


> t this moment you have a quite interesting rig, Z97 + 4790 + 8GB Ram DDR3 + GTX 1080



GTX1080?

He has a GTX1070!


----------



## denixius (Feb 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> GTX1080?
> 
> He has a GTX1070!


lol I also missed that.


----------



## peche (Feb 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> GTX1080?
> 
> He has a GTX1070!


subliminal message there...


----------

